# Interval..... ever offers off Platinum membership?



## Gemini Chica (Aug 15, 2018)

Due to renew next month and there is a box that says "Enter Promotion Code" but I have never seen any codes.


----------



## janej (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes, I got 2 for 1 earlier this year.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Aug 15, 2018)

janej said:


> Yes, I got 2 for 1 earlier this year.



Ohh and how did you find out about the offer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2018)

They have targeted ones they mail out all the time.  They also at least 2 times a year offer 2 for 1's during their discount days or 10 days of savings type deals- you just have to wait for the right day.  Most but not all only offer the 2 for 1 if you are not a current platinum member and haven't been one for the last either 90 days or so.  Many of the deals are targeted for those who would not upgrade without the offer.  If you want it bad enough now to pay full price they will take full price.  If you could take it or leave it and won't take without the discount (and prove this by not renewing for several months if only available at full price) then a discount will come.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2018)

These are some recent Marriott offers I have received.  Try them and if they are valid for your account you will see the discount otherwise it will say something like invalid offer.  18000, 18001, or 18003


----------



## Gemini Chica (Aug 15, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> They have targeted ones they mail out all the time.  They also at least 2 times a year offer 2 for 1's during their discount days or 10 days of savings type deals- you just have to wait for the right day.  Most but not all only offer the 2 for 1 if you are not a current platinum member and haven't been one for the last either 90 days or so.  Many of the deals are targeted for those who would not upgrade without the offer.  If you want it bad enough now to pay full price they will take full price.  If you could take it or leave it and won't take without the discount (and prove this by not renewing for several months if only available at full price) then a discount will come.


 
Yes I look at all the emails they send but have never seen this type of offer, prob as I signed up very soon to platinum after having my II account I wasn't targeted.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Aug 15, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> These are some recent Marriott offers I have received.  Try them and if they are valid for your account you will see the discount otherwise it will say something like invalid offer.  18000, 18001, or 18003



Thanks for sharing, they didn’t work for me unfortunately but appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2018)

Gemini Chica said:


> Thanks for sharing, they didn’t work for me unfortunately but appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didn't work for me either until I passed the 3 month mark.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 16, 2018)

I just extended my platinum membership and it was $505 for 5 years.  Saved $50 compared to the standard price of $555 for 5 years of platinum.  Decided to pay for it now as last year it was $489 for 5 years of platinum.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 8, 2018)

I received an email promo yesterday with code “18000” to receive 50% off up to 2-years of platinum. $69.50 per year instead of $139; 2-years total $139. Bought it and extended my Plat membership. Now I'm looking for a promo for the basic membership.


----------



## ae1191 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gemini Chica said:


> Due to renew next month and there is a box that says "Enter Promotion Code" but I have never seen any codes.


Any new codes out there for 2019?


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2019)

ae1191 said:


> Any new codes out there for 2019?


19000 & 19001 both work for 50% off AND 4 free travel bags for 2 years.  19000 said half off 1 or 2 years but it didn't show up online at the cheaper price when I entered the code.


----------



## ae1191 (Feb 18, 2019)

Dean said:


> 19000 & 19001 both work for 50% off AND 4 free travel bags for 2 years.  19000 said half off 1 or 2 years but it didn't show up online at the cheaper price when I entered the code.


I tried these and both say invalid


----------



## Dean (Feb 18, 2019)

ae1191 said:


> I tried these and both say invalid


Then you might not be eligible.


----------



## crf450x (Mar 21, 2019)

Promo codes worked for me. Wonder what the 4 travel bags are like?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Mar 22, 2019)

None of the codes work for me 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Mar 22, 2019)

crf450x said:


> Promo codes worked for me. Wonder what the 4 travel bags are like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


They are thin nylon, nothing you'd buy.  They might be something you'd pick up at a dollar store.  I just got mine last week.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2019)

crf450x said:


> Promo codes worked for me. Wonder what the 4 travel bags are like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I believe they are packing cubes.  II sent them to me as a gift when I did some type of renewal.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Mar 22, 2019)

Didn’t work for me, I’m from Spain so maybe only work if from USA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 22, 2019)

Gemini Chica said:


> Didn’t work for me, I’m from Spain so maybe only work if from USA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try calling the Membership department?  The code 19000 just worked for me.  I actually called in and renewed over the phone, because I had a question for them anyway.  CJ


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2019)

Did anyone have the code work if they currently had platinum or were within 90 days of expiration of platinum membership?


----------



## klpca (Mar 22, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Did anyone have the code work if they currently had platinum or were within 90 days of expiration of platinum membership?


Yes. Both counts.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 22, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Did anyone have the code work if they currently had platinum or were within 90 days of expiration of platinum membership?


Yes, we currently have platinum, but are within nine months of the expiration of our platinum membership.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2019)

The 19000 and 19001 code does not work on my personal II account that already has platinum-says invalid code
It does work on my Vistana corporate account that never been upgraded to platinum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> The 19000 and 19001 code does not work on my personal II account that already has platinum-says invalid code
> It does work on my Vistana corporate account that never been upgraded to platinum.


This has been my experience also. Though I can't get them to work on our Marriott corporate account where Platinum expired back in June 2018. They will work on our Vistana account that has never been upgraded.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 23, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> This has been my experience also. Though I can't get them to work on our Marriott corporate account where Platinum expired back in June 2018. They will work on our Vistana account that has never been upgraded.


The codes work on our Vistana account that has never been upgraded, as well.  Interestingly, the codes continue to work on our personal II account even though I renewed over the phone yesterday.  So another two years with a 50% discount, if I wanted to renew again today.


----------



## klpca (Mar 23, 2019)

mauitraveler said:


> The codes work on our Vistana account that has never been upgraded, as well.  Interestingly, the codes continue to work on our personal II account even though I renewed over the phone yesterday.  So another two years with a 50% discount, if I wanted to renew again today.


I noticed that too.


----------



## klpca (Mar 23, 2019)

I am trying to figure out which ownership generated this promo code. I only have one II account. I have Marriott, Vistana, and my Quarter House units listed. My account is just a vanilla individual account. The code that I received was 18003. Anyone know with which ownership this is associated?


----------



## Gemini Chica (Mar 24, 2019)

Frustrating seeing the work for others and not me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2019)

klpca said:


> I am trying to figure out which ownership generated this promo code. I only have one II account. I have Marriott, Vistana, and my Quarter House units listed. My account is just a vanilla individual account. The code that I received was 18003. Anyone know with which ownership this is associated?


19000 and 19001 work in our our Vistana account but not Marriott. 18003 code doesn't work in either. That may be associated with your Quarter House or Marriott ownership. I doubt it is associated with Vistana. Not sure it really matters since you have a single account, the benefits would apply to all your ownerships.


----------



## klpca (Mar 24, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> 19000 and 19001 work in our our Vistana account but not Marriott. 18003 code doesn't work in either. That may be associated with your Quarter House or Marriott ownership. I doubt it is associated with Vistana. Not sure it really matters since you have a single account, the benefits would apply to all your ownerships.


I have sold my remaining Marriott weeks but they are still in my II account. Once we have completed our travel associated with those weeks, I was going to call Interval and have them removed because it clutters up my exchange page, but if having them in my account offers me discount codes, I may just let them sit there.  Thanks for the input. I appreciate it.


----------



## klpca (Mar 24, 2019)

Gemini Chica said:


> Frustrating seeing the work for others and not me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been an II member since 2011 and this is the first time that I have received a promo code.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2019)

Gemini Chica said:


> Frustrating seeing the work for others and not me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The codes that are sent to me as well as the codes that people list here generally only work on the account that I don't use (corporate Vistana).  In order to get the discount on the one I use I have to wait until one of the 2-3 times a year offers with the days of savings and it has to come when I have let the platinum expire for at least 120 days. And then I take advantage of it as much as it will let me up to 2-5 years (depends on how many times it lets me use it).  I currently have platinum through mid 2022.


----------



## echino (Mar 24, 2019)

Strange: upgrade to Platinum costs the same from Basic and from Gold, $139/y or $278/2y. Shouldn't it be cheaper to upgrade from Gold?

The code works for my Vistana account (Basic), but not for my Hyatt account (Gold).

And I only need Platinum in my Hyatt account. I am not using Vistana II account at all, I am using my fixed Christmas week at Harborside


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2019)

echino said:


> Strange: upgrade to Platinum costs the same from Basic and from Gold, $139/y or $278/2y. Shouldn't it be cheaper to upgrade from Gold?
> 
> The code works for my Vistana account (Basic), but not for my Hyatt account (Gold).
> 
> And I only need Platinum in my Hyatt account. I am not using Vistana II account at all, I am using my fixed Christmas week at Harborside


I think this changed with the last fee increase.  I own another corporate account that comes with gold and the cost to upgrade to platinum use to be $99 per year or 2 years for $99 with a discount upgrade code. Not a huge discount but something over upgrading a basic account.  I checked with these codes and now the fee to upgrade from the gold corporate account to platinum is $139 per year.


----------

